

Days after renovating their office, Hootsuite lists illegal unpaid internships. - WearyCynicism
http://www.reddit.com/r/vancouver/comments/1bqytv/hootsuite_is_hiring_unpaid_interns_this_is/

======
afreak
I posted this in that Reddit thread, but I will post it here too:

Hootsuite has a level of arrogance like no other. I've called them out on this
several times:

hxxp://ow.ly/jN4M1

vs.

hxxp://ht.ly/jN4M1

(Just replace "hxxp" with "http")

If you're aware of information security practices, the issue is quite obvious.
For those who are not aware, you can shorten a URL using their ow.ly service
and then just replace "ow.ly" with "ht.ly". By doing so you end up with a
frame at the top that ends up as a result obscuring the actual destination.

Therefore Hootsuite is making it easy for phishing campaigns. I have called
them out three times on this since 2009 and it has fallen on deaf ears.

To see behaviour like this in regards to hiring practice is deplorable to say
the least, but they cannot even get their act together to make sure their
product isn't dangerous.

------
minimaxir
For reference, here are pictures of said office:
[http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/05/hootsuite-unveils-
swanky-n...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/05/hootsuite-unveils-swanky-new-
digs-complete-with-yoga-studio-pup-tent-offices-and-nap-room-gallery/)

~~~
mnicole
Man, _everything_ in that office looks uncomfortable to sit on. Not exactly
sure what they were going for by mixing the swanky agency wood look with
temporary Boy Scout camp, but they missed the mark.

